# I need help!!!!



## teabag87 (16 Jul 2013)

I haven't even applied yet and I am already stressing over my CFAT. Last year I didn't qualify for the Officer trades I wanted and this year I am going to try it again, but I am constantly on edge. This morning I woke up after having a dream about failing it for a SECOND TIME!!!! The moment I woke up I hauled (expletive) downstairs and started to study. 

My question(s) is am I crazy and what do I do about my stress? Please don't tell me "Just quit man you are not up for it". I am mainly stressing because I only have one shot until the following year and I don't want that. My parents are on my butt constantly and it is (expletive) me off. I need ROTP to get the heck out (I also need it for financial reasons). I also don't want to hear "just join NCM". I was born to be a leader,I know I can do this (that may have been cliché), I will not stop until I become an Officer!

Are my stress levels normal?

Please help me fellow, future and current recruits


PS: This is not a rant


I need advice.
anic: :chill: :chill:


----------



## PuckChaser (16 Jul 2013)

This may be news to you, but you can be a leader as a NCM, you just have to earn your way to it.


----------



## DAA (16 Jul 2013)

I seriously hope your not pinning your dreams on ROTP for this year (ie; fall semester) because the 2013 program is now closed.  So the best you could do would be the fall of 2014 and that is only if you got accepted.

If you don't already have an undergrad degree of some sort, then DEO Officer is also out of the question.

If you are looking at pursing academics through the CF, then your only option at the present time may be NCM SEP, as there are still a few occupations with openings but time is against you in this case.

Not much else I can add at the present......and like has been mentioned above, being an Officer is not the be all to end all, there are other avenues and opportunities for leadership.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jul 2013)

If you want to be an Officer and you are this FUBAR because of the CFAT....ummmmmmm....ok.


----------



## Loachman (16 Jul 2013)

If you cannot handle this stress, wait until you experience real stress.

If you cannot handle this stress, maybe this line of work is not for you.

Your level of stress is not normal.

Maybe you are not, in fact, as "born to be a leader" as you think.

Nobody here can help you.

You need to learn to relax before you self-destruct.

Seriously.

Relax.

Do something incredibly boring for a few hours.

Avoid caffeine, too.


----------



## medicineman (16 Jul 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> If you want to be an Officer and you are this FUBAR because of the CFAT....ummmmmmm....ok.



That's the politest thing I was thinking...I know you don't want to hear it, but I'll say it..."why not go NCM?"  As pointed out, if you're a born leader, you'll do as well without the bars.  Also, if you're in such a hurry to get out of the house, with a job you want to do, what's the problem?  You think you're better than other folks?  If so, just walk on by...if you don't, join as an NCM and prove yourself, upgrade your academics and then apply for UTPNCM.  Then you'll have had the best of both worlds.

My  :2c:, take it or leave it.

MM


----------



## teabag87 (16 Jul 2013)

I am not going to quote any of you guys because I wanted to address what you all said as a whole. Before that I wanted to say sorry if I insulted anyone about wanting to be a leader as a Officer over NCM. I respect both components equally. And you're right about NCM being a leader. Both my parents are /were in the military, my Dad is currently on deployment; he is an Officer. My Dad loves being an Officer because people respect him and treat him well he says. My mum was an NCM. My mum said NCM life sucked for her and her friends. She claimed her superiors were not respectful towards them. I want to change this perspective that my mum has because I know there are some people in the military who feel the same way, this is my purpose to become an Officer. I have always dealt with stress well despite my recent comments, examples: writing several exams in high school, competing in competitive sports championships, and having jobs and responsibilities. This is not much, but it's all I can feed off of.

I am not pinning my dreams on ROTP this year (I already did). I am shooting for 2014. I know this is not the 'be all end all' of my life, I know getting ROTP is highly unlikely, but this is what I want right now. If you knew me as a person you'd think I am the most calm dude around because I rarely show negative emotion. I consider these steps I'm taking as a steep learning curve and as I'm typing I take into account the critical advice you gave me and it makes me want to do this more, but it also tells me that you're right and I should take it easy, so thank you for the advice.

What I would also appreciate is if you guys looked at the topic "How well have I done so far" on the ROTP, RMC forum.

I don't drink caffeine. It's nasty.


----------



## teabag87 (16 Jul 2013)

medicineman said:
			
		

> .  Also, if you're in such a hurry to get out of the house, with a job you want to do, what's the problem?  You think you're better than other folks?
> 
> MM



I do not think I am better than other people, heck if anything people are better than me. This is how I push myself to do good. Last year RMC would have looked at my application if I had more maths and sciences. I could only take Calculus and Physics, and the RC said that's enough to be eligible. And once I add all my extracurriculars the RC said I was a competitive applicant. In your eyes I hope I did not come off as arrogant and cocky.


----------



## DAA (16 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> Last year RMC would have looked at my application if I had more maths and sciences. I could only take Calculus and Physics, and the RC said that's enough to be eligible. And once I add all my extracurriculars the RC said I was a competitive applicant.



Okay, now you have me absolutely, totally confused???????   First off, RMC looks at EVERY initial ROTP application even before it goes to your CFRC and RMC completes an "Academic Assessment" on every ROTP applicant.

So I am "thinking" that you applied ROTP and either a) did not receive a favourable academic assessment or b) did receive a favourable assessment, were full processed by your CFRC but NOT offered an ROTP position for this coming fall.

Would either of these be a fairly reasonable assumption on my part?


----------



## teabag87 (16 Jul 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Okay, now you have me absolutely, totally confused???????   First off, RMC looks at EVERY initial ROTP application even before it goes to your CFRC and RMC completes an "Academic Assessment" on every ROTP applicant.
> 
> So I am "thinking" that you applied ROTP and either a) did not receive a favourable academic assessment or b) did receive a favourable assessment, were full processed by your CFRC but NOT offered an ROTP position for this coming fall.
> 
> Would either of these be a fairly reasonable assumption on my part?



I had a feeling someone would ask this. I wanted to avoid longer posts. I'll explain.

The Recruiting Center called me in Nov 2012 and said I was ineligible to attend RMC in the Fall of 2013; but they said I could do ROTP at a civilian university but that's when I screwed up the CFAT. So option "a)" is correct. 

I apologize for the confusion I should have elaborated.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jul 2013)

> My Dad loves being an Officer because people respect him and treat him well he says



You're commissioning scroll does not get you treated well or gain you respect.

If that's your (or your Dad's) reasoning for being an officer, you've already failed.


----------



## teabag87 (16 Jul 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You're commissioning scroll does not get you treated well or gain you respect.
> 
> If that's your (or your Dad's) reasoning for being an officer, you've already failed.



If you read what I posted you'd know that is not why I want to be an Officer. What I said about my Dad is his experience as an Officer. 

To put it all into perspective, I have not failed nor will I.


----------



## x-grunt (16 Jul 2013)

I am going to hazard a guess that you are quite young - still in your teens? - and feel quite stuck.

I am going to say something you may not want to hear. You have time to get what you want. Actually, lots of time. And you have other options - think them through.

If you limit yourself to _ROTP NOW!_or nothing, you just might get nothing. Crap happens.

Look around for other options even if less desireable. Need to get out of the house and get on your own? Civvie work will get this underway. ROTP not happening? Perfectly fine to get a job, do an undergrad part time or full time, and go DEO later-bet your test scores improve with study and maturity, too. Join a reserve unit as an NCM in the meantime. This will only work in your favour should you later get a commission, you'll know what a good officer looks like from the NCM view.  Might even be able to get a commission in the reserves while going to school, then maybe transfer to the reg's if that's your thing.

You can think of other, more applicable options. Point is, do not put all eggs in one basket. You'll just keep stressing yourself out. The fact that you HAVE options might help you relax and pass the darn CFAT.


----------



## SeR (16 Jul 2013)

All you can do at this point in time is wait and write the CFAT. If you pass, that's great. If not, head out West and work in the oil sands. ;D That'll get you out of the house and the pay isn't too bad either.


----------



## teabag87 (16 Jul 2013)

x-grunt said:
			
		

> I am going to hazard a guess that you are quite young - still in your teens? - and feel quite stuck.
> 
> I am going to say something you may not want to hear. You have time to get what you want. Actually, lots of time. And you have other options - think them through.
> 
> ...




Someone who finally understands!!!!!

Dude you are spot on about everything! You gave me what I needed to hear.

What I may point out is I need to get a part/full time job before I would join the reserves. I need more life skills and I think I can find that in the Civi workforce. I have no intention of joining the reserves any time soon. I may have overreacted about the 'moving out' of my house aspect so disregard my comments about that. I feel pressured to make a decision and I don't want to come off as a bum towards my family.

Do you understand where I'm coming from?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jul 2013)

Just as an aside, and for your info, you do realize that NCOs (Jr and Snr) and WOs (WO, MWO and CWOs) are quite heavily involved in the trg of new Officers both at the initial stages (BMOQ) as well as their trade/classification trg AND during their first posting/Regimental tour/etc?

Respect is _always_ earned.  I think some folks get 'authority by virture of rank' mixed up with respect.  

Just a point to reinforce the "NCMs are leaders, too".


----------



## Verge1993 (16 Jul 2013)

If your stressing this much over the CFAT how are you going to be able to handle being an officer in the field? I've never been an officer in the field nor in combat but I would assume stress from the CFAT is nothing compared to it..


----------



## teabag87 (17 Jul 2013)

ullhair:

man this is frustrating.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> ullhair:
> 
> man this is frustrating.



As is 27 posts (and 4 topics) in 5 hours and 57 minutes of online time.

You need to start reading more and posting less.  Almost every one of your questions and worries has been posted here before.

Also, you need to post more clearly.  Or not....maybe we just don't "get" you...   :dunno:


----------



## Stiman (17 Jul 2013)

Funny how OP thinks caffeine is "nasty" when he chose tea bag as his forum name...


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> ullhair:
> 
> man this is frustrating.



No more frustrating than for us to have to listen to it.


----------



## teabag87 (17 Jul 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As is 27 posts (and 4 topics) in 5 hours and 57 minutes of online time.
> 
> You need to start reading more and posting less.  Almost every one of your questions and worries has been posted here before.
> 
> Also, you need to post more clearly.  Or not....maybe we just don't "get" you...   :dunno:



I new to these forums and I find it interesting and I have done a lot of searching, so what if I post a lot.






			
				Stiman said:
			
		

> Funny how OP thinks caffeine is "nasty" when he chose tea bag as his forum name...



Ironic, eh




			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> No more frustrating than for us to have to listen to it.




Then don't listen.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> I new to these forums and I find it interesting and I have done a lot of searching, so what if I post a lot.
> 
> 
> Ironic, eh
> ...



I do think that if you are having a hard time facing rejection here, in the Forces or any other occupation; it may be time to learn when to stop mouthing off.


----------



## teabag87 (17 Jul 2013)

How am I mouthing off? The only critic I said was 'don't listen'. I'm not angry at anyone. I am glad you're all giving me advice because I take it into account.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> How am I mouthing off? The only critic I said was 'don't listen'. I'm not angry at anyone. I am glad you're all giving me advice because I take it into account.



Time for you to go back and reread your posts.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> I new to these forums and I find it interesting and I have done a lot of searching, so what if I post a lot.



Have you heard of bandwidth?  People posting the same questions over and over take up a lot of it.  Not to mention, if someone does a search, they come up with multiple threads (if they don't get merged).  But so what?  You're not paying for this site, are you?


----------



## Dkhorsand (17 Jul 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> Funny how OP thinks caffeine is "nasty" when he chose tea bag as his forum name...



Maybe he's a fan of prison break >


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jul 2013)

Stiman said:
			
		

> Funny how OP thinks caffeine is "nasty" when he chose tea bag as his forum name...



Well it does have another meaning.  >

teabag87 presuming you do make it as an officer (and based on the limited reading I've done in this thread one wonders) , as noted Snr NCOs  and Warrant Officers are quite involved in the training of junior officers including  a fair bit of input on who stays and who gets voted off the island. Would you care to bet on how many of those you have managed to piss off in this thread so far with your rather annoying and petulant behaviour?


By the way MM it's not bars anymore dude, it's pips and crowns now, have you not been following along in almost every other thread on the board.  8)


----------



## teabag87 (17 Jul 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well it does have another meaning.  >
> 
> teabag87 presuming you do make it as an officer (and based on the limited reading I've done in this thread one wonders) , as noted Snr NCOs  and Warrant Officers are quite involved in the training of junior officers including  a fair bit of input on who stays and who gets voted off the island. Would you care to bet on how many of those you have managed to piss off in this thread so far with your rather annoying and petulant behaviour?
> 
> ...




Can you explain to me how I 'pissed anyone off' because if I did, I did not mean too?

The only thing that may have been interpreted as 'mouthing off' would have been when I said 'man I'm frustrated', I probably should have elaborated. I wasn't frustrated with anyone on this forum. I am frustrated with myself.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jul 2013)

Swoooooosh!  Right over his/her head.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jul 2013)

teabag87 said:
			
		

> Can you explain to me how I 'pissed anyone off' because if I did, I did not mean too?
> 
> The only thing that may have been interpreted as 'mouthing off' would have been when I said 'man I'm frustrated', I probably should have elaborated. I wasn't frustrated with anyone on this forum. I am frustrated with myself.



Son I never said you meant to, but the end result is the same. You are pissing people off here because you are not listening, and by that I mean reading, the advice given to you by people who are actually in Leadership roles in the military. If this was deliberate on your part trust me I or one of the other mods would have put you on listening silence and/or begun moving you up the ladder on the site's warning system. That it is inadvertent on your part is your only saving grace at this point.

Now listen carefully and take some advice from this grizzled old now retied Sgt Major who was in Leadership roles before you were born. Shut up, search the site, read posts, absorb information, and then only when essential, form articulate questions and ask them *once* on here. We yet get past this.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jul 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Swoooooosh!  Right over his/her head.



yup that's what I get for trying to be the nice mod on here. Time to adjust fire.


----------



## teabag87 (17 Jul 2013)

Can we just DELETE this entire topic because I created a mess.


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jul 2013)

Nope but I will lock it. It can remain here a bit as a public reminder of what not to do.


----------

